# PugFest 24th July 2011



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

www.pscuk.net

Hello Everyone!

I am the editor of Peugeot sport club UK's magazine and I am here to invite you all to *PugFest on 24th July 2011* at the Prescott Hillclimb.

*Bugatti Owners' Club
Prescott Hill
Gotherington
Cheltenham
Glos. 
GL52 9RD*

The Peugeot Sport Club UK has been an entity for quite some time and it and the club celebrated it's 25th anniversary in 2010! This will be Pugfest's 11th year and the club itself has been holding conventions since the club began.

It's that time again and Pugfest this year will be on Sunday 24th July. We are inviting clubs along to the stand again priced at £10 per person and £20 per person if camping! Kids under 16 are free!

All ticket sales can be found here: http://shop.psooc.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=38_48

Tickets cost £10 and £20 if camping the night before.

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask! My username is Brian over on PSOOC or alternatively email [email protected].

Hope to see you all there!

Cheeeeers,

Brian



















--------------------------------------------------------------------------

This will be the 11th year at the Prescott Hillclimb - the home of the Bugatti Owners club!

At the show it's an enthusiasts based car show so most of the cars there will be higher end model 205's, 306's, 309's, 207's 206's 107's so on and so forth. We don't hire fancy stunt teams or scantily clad ladies, so it's certainly a family event.

Most people who come to the show, come for the hillclimb action and we do have a concours/show and shine competition. The Prescott Hillclimb itself is the focal point of the show, which many of our members enjoy as it's cost effective compared to going on track days and this runs continuously through-out the day.

Likewise, the hillclimb, is right next to the show area so it does have a very cozy atmosphere as you're never far away from track action, or the show area. There will be traders present on the day too, Autoglym, performance tuners (who usually bring some very capable cars for us to watch), the club is more of a standard form or highly tuned car based club, hence most of our members don't have big silly bodykits or exhausts that you can store crates of beer in!

We usually have 2 or 3 professional photographers at the show as well who do their best to catch a glimpse of cars on the track and on the show ground.

Here's a few pictures from previous events:

We even have a crowd that come all the way from the Netherlands and are expecting a crowd coming from France this year too.


































































































This is about as "kitted" as they get!









This is about as powerful as you get! 500bhp, in a 205, i'd still love a passenger ride!

















We get the occasional cheeky visitor, usually member's who have moved on from Peugeot's but still like the show. 

































Sorry, might have went a bit OTT with the images! We're a friendly bunch and that's why the show and the club has been around for so long.

*If you'd like to attend the show as an exhibitor, ie with your car or as a trader, please do get in touch by asking questions on here, visiting www.pscuk.net or email me at [email protected].*

Hope to see you there!

Brian


----------



## Thug Pug (Nov 16, 2010)

Not long now mate 

Rab E.


----------

